# Beef stroganoff



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

If you want to cook a killer beef stroganoff, get a choice round eye, or any cut you prefer and sous vide for 12 hours with some steak seasonings of your choice.  

Egg noodles, and some sour cream sauce and your set. 

Fresh cracked pepper and you won't put down the fork until the pot is gone!.


----------



## checkdude (Jun 10, 2021)

Love stroganoff! What temp did you use? Perfect cool weather meal.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 10, 2021)

That looks great!


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

checkdude said:


> Love stroganoff! What temp did you use? Perfect cool weather meal.


I go right to 140, then put a reverse sear on with the cast iron and butter


----------



## checkdude (Jun 10, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> I go right to 140, then put a reverse sear on with the cast iron and butter


Thanks.will give it a go next cool day.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks delicious, great meal!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks great. Let a chuck roast ride about 40hrs in that sous vide at  no higher than 140 and you will get poor mans prime rib. I really enjoy stroganoff.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks pretty darned good to me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2021)

My goodness that looks delicious!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jun 14, 2021)

that looks great


----------

